# PacNW Photog Mike Kippen Produces Video Feature of Mark Lambert's Stanced B6 A4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Should you be curious about the whole stance modding philosophy, look no further than this video produced by Pacific north west photographer Mike Kippen about Mark Lambert's amulet red B6 A4 sedan.

If you're like Mark, perhaps you're beyond the whole "stance" term but it's hard to deny this mainly West Coast born modding theme whereby cars are tastefully built and drastically dropped, usually rolling on rare or unexpected wheel designs and often with bespoke finish.

In this vein, Lambert's B6 is a great specimen. You may disagree with the whole belly scraping for the sake of style philosophy, but we're constantly surprised at well-built stance cars pull off heavy levels of modifications and still manage to do so tastefully. Rota Grids aren't typical wheels chosen by Audi enthusiasts, which likely made them a fresher choice for Lambert who went with a black finish. The onyx alloys were matched with subtle blacked-out badgeless grille and even unique touches like paintwork on the B6's wrap-around tails make for a fresh take on the now two-generation old B6.

Check out more photos like the one above via a feature over on * WheelDude.com * or learn more about Mark Lambert as well as his philosophy on his Audi and on the stance scene by watching below.

Nice work Mike. We're looking forward to more beautifully shot features like this one below.





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/33516124">Lifestyle Feature - Mark Lambert</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user4928422">MKippen Photography</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------

